# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Cooler Fan

## dwgi32

Hi,

Can anyone share their experience in DIY cooler fan?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone share their experience in DIY cooler fan?


 
what exactly are you looking at?

----------


## taz_boy

are u asking how to DIY the fan?

----------


## dwgi32

Hi, 

yap i am asking how to made a DIY fan with the clip on to the tank itself, can share your experience? Thanks

----------


## Shadow

check this out

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...light=DIY+clip

----------


## juggler

Here's another one: DIY Cooling Fans

----------


## dwgi32

Thanks man!

----------

